# Any Tissot Janeiro chrono owners here?



## igorRIJEKA (Oct 6, 2008)

As posted on Public Forum here is the link Any Tissot Janeiro chrono owners here?

Here is mine


----------



## JohnnyMonkey (Apr 27, 2009)

I'd like to be!!  

If you ever feel the need to move that watch on Igor............... ;-)


----------



## igorRIJEKA (Oct 6, 2008)

JohnnyMonkey said:


> I'd like to be!!
> 
> If you ever feel the need to move that watch on Igor............... ;-)


I'll let you know ;-)


----------



## krayzie (Apr 21, 2007)

There's one on eBay right now for 2700 bucks Buy It Now!!!

I don't think Tissot has made a better looking vintage style watch since this one, not even the 150th Anniversary model. To me this was their best!!! 

I miss mine? >.< BTW keep that original strap, Swatch has ran out of stock I was told.

I'm waiting for Tissot to recreate my entire watch from scratch (not sure how lol).


----------



## igorRIJEKA (Oct 6, 2008)

Thank you for your photo.
I see that lot of Tissot fans love Seiko too (I'm one of them)....nice GS


----------



## igorRIJEKA (Oct 6, 2008)

On the box  just to show you


----------



## michelim (Feb 27, 2008)

Here is the mine































Does anyone have already found the strap to buy?


----------



## michelim (Feb 27, 2008)

I've saw on the pensinasia site a photo of the signed buckle for this model, and the mine is an generic steel, does anyone have more photos of the buckle?
Tissot Chronograph Limited Edition


----------



## igorRIJEKA (Oct 6, 2008)

Mine is also original Tissot leather band but the buckle is not signed...

Do you have the box?The box alone is a work of art...


----------



## michelim (Feb 27, 2008)

Yes, I have the box and the papers. The COSC certificate is amazing, You can't see such a think in a Breitling Omega or Rolex that costs several times the price of this watch!


----------



## JohnnyMonkey (Apr 27, 2009)

Very nice guys.....really quite fancy one of these


----------



## krayzie (Apr 21, 2007)

The signed logo on the buckle is a decal, unfortunately it's quite easy to have it rubbed off especially under hot weather. I've ordered 3 replacement straps before from Swatch Group over the years and the buckles all ended up the same (BTW they tell me there is no more stock from the factory). If the bottom of the buckle is engraved with the text INOX then it's authentic. The original Tissot strap was Made in Italy, rare and very high quality by today's standards. 

I wish I still have the original amazing looking box and papers, I believe it was one of the first modern Tissot models (if not the first) to come equipped with a COSC certificate. I have an updated COSC cert from this year as the movement on my replacement watch was rebuilt and re-certified; the Tissot logo and Chrono Janeiro are no longer there, only "TISSOT" is printed on it boooo!! BTW they only had six of these watches left astray at the factory (could be part of the PR fleet for shows / display purposes), rebuilt all six for COSC re-certification and only four came back passed.

This was one of the only models on the Heritage lineup that were only done in stainless steel, making it even more rare than even the 150th anniversary models since those were done in a variety of different casing materials. :-!


----------



## igorRIJEKA (Oct 6, 2008)

I still have Janeiro and it's a great watch!Some info that I found out researching:

Manufactured in 1996...
It was their first COSC certified chronometer from Heritage line...
Original price was $3,600...
Box was made by "Recanti Marconi" (manufacturers of great cigar humidors)...
Only 3,333 pieces was made (6 is still in Tissot+4 for parts ;-) )...

After service,I received old case back and new blank as they could not produce old font....:roll:


----------



## JSwigs (Aug 12, 2012)

Question to the group:

I'm new to this forum and found it while searching out info on the Tissot Janeiro I bought a couple days ago (#843/3333). I bought it from a very reputable dealer, but... it didn't come with any documentation. I'm getting a pretty solid authentic vibe from it... but either way and not having a manual, my question is more technical: What is the purpose of the Base 10 logarithmic inner scale?? I get the tachy and tele-metre functions, but I can't seem to figure out the purpose of the inner-most rings.

The reason why I ask and why I bought the watch in the first place (aside from adding to my collection!) is that I'm a Navy Pilot and wanted to have a good manual watch for flying (non-electronic because the radar on the ship keeps erasing my Timex!). Also... the Breitling Navitimer Cosmonaute I've always wanted just isn't in a Lieutenant's meager budget, haha.


----------



## krayzie (Apr 21, 2007)

It's actually Base 1000 if you look closely. I Googled and found the following thread from the Breitling forum just read it thru, and a similar dial from the post below:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f15/navitimer-dial-base-1000m-markings-329672.html



Brice said:


> Further to SnapIT's observations...
> 
> That is, if you run 1 unit in X seconds, you are running Y units per hour.
> I mean, whatever this unit is, kilometers, miles, items in any production chain, etc...
> ...


----------



## igorRIJEKA (Oct 6, 2008)

Hi and welcome...
I am very pleased to find out that a navy pilot is using Tissot Janeiro....


----------



## JSwigs (Aug 12, 2012)

Awesome! Thanks for the info! That definitely makes sense and seeing as we live by how many pounds of fuel we burn an hour, it'll definitely be something I can use.
All the best,
James


----------



## krayzie (Apr 21, 2007)

I've finally got a hold of the Tissot: 150 Years of History big book by Estelle Fallet.

On page 135 it reads:

_While the "Replica" line was invented for pocket watches, wristwatches took their place in the "Testimonial" and "Heritage" series. The latter became a regular collection after 1995, enhanced by one or two new models each year. This was Tissot's answer to the demand of collectors and lovers of fine watchmaking."
_
On page 136 it reads:

_Watches with complications were also proposed under the "Heritage" title. The Janeiro chronograph was produced in a limited series by Tissot in 1996; its design embodied that of a chronometer made in 1938 on a Lemania 33.3 calibre, but it incorporated an ETA Valjoux 7765 13-3/4"'.

_


----------



## igorRIJEKA (Oct 6, 2008)

Here is another Tissot from Heritage line,manufactured in 2000,Porto chronometer (I'm posting this here only as a connection to history of Heritage line)...

Great watch,it goes great with my Janeiro...


----------



## JohnnyMonkey (Apr 27, 2009)

igorRIJEKA said:


> Here is another Tissot from Heritage line,manufactured in 2000,Porto chronometer (I'm posting this here only as a connection to history of Heritage line)...
> 
> Great watch,it goes great with my Janeiro...


That's nice Igor!! I've yet to see one in the flesh, so not sure how that shape will sit on my skinny wrists, but do fancy picking one up some day!!

Enjoy


----------



## pico (Apr 30, 2012)

While stumbling around on the internet i found out about this great watch. I want to know how much it cost you guys to buy second hand, and wether they come up for sale often.

many thanks


----------



## Cisse (Jul 22, 2014)

Around 1,000 depending on condition.


----------



## Cisse (Jul 22, 2014)

Seems like quite a few has the inner box and the cushion deterioration. Problem with the material??


----------



## igorRIJEKA (Oct 6, 2008)

Bought new one


----------



## EAY1115 (Apr 30, 2016)

Hello everybody ,

I'm one of the new owner of Janeiro !

Glad to own her finally !

My Janeiro was 693/3333 !

Photo will send later by my watch need a good cleaning !


----------



## svetoslav (Jan 21, 2014)

I've just bought one. I could not resist. It is not brand new condition, but for that design I think a hairline here and there is completely acceptable  I am in love with that retro look and can't wait to get it in my hands.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

if anyone wanting to sell a Janeiro to me please get in touch. I am getting old waiting to find one


----------



## kb.watch (Oct 14, 2016)

I just purchased one a few months back. I am so happy i found one and was able to drive to pick it up.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

I have a question - why is it called the Janeiro?



JohnnyMonkey said:


> That's nice Igor!! I've yet to see one in the flesh, so not sure how that shape will sit on my skinny wrists, but do fancy picking one up some day!!
> 
> Enjoy


----------



## jonsix33 (Jul 2, 2015)

Hey guys glad to see im not the only one looking for this watch.... getting harder and harder to find but now that this post taught me the original price was upwards of 3000 i think ill feel a bit better about fropping 1500 on one which seems to be what they go for these days, or is it a bit cheaper?


----------



## Deli (Jul 19, 2014)

Since the original strap isn't available anymore, what are you using for a close matching look then ?


----------



## heb (Feb 24, 2006)

Perhaps the most readable chronograph watch ever produced.

heb


----------



## Deli (Jul 19, 2014)

heb said:


> Perhaps the most readable chronograph watch ever produced.
> 
> heb


Lol |>


----------



## icedude (Dec 27, 2007)

Hi guys,

I’ve got a mint condition of this watch. Let me know via PM if anyone is keen. 

Thanks.


----------



## ty27rv (Sep 10, 2018)

icedude said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I've got a mint condition of this watch. Let me know via PM if anyone is keen.
> 
> Thanks.


I am. I just sent you a message


----------



## noobfess (Feb 11, 2013)

https://www.watchuseek.com/f62/tiss...imited-edition-z199-2669914.html#post23411514

is this one legit?


----------



## F15EWSO (Sep 30, 2017)

Trying to get more data on my 1938 Chrono, posted in Vintage too. Forgive the extra posts but currently handcuffed as "not enough posts to use links" problem. Will keep adding links and photos as I build posts. 


http://imgur.com/xkj2Z


----------



## F15EWSO (Sep 30, 2017)

Met post requirement evidently.... here's the 1938 Tissot with a 1958 Hamilton


http://imgur.com/P1Jh2


----------



## krh7 (Apr 22, 2017)

anyone still looking for one of these?


----------



## hmalik (Oct 19, 2015)

Very cool watch !


----------

